# Does any one use a back pack when hunting



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Just been prowling Cabellas and the badlands packs look good but are they necessary for SA conditions
Ryan


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*I have used one....*

Hi Bushcat,

I find a mad dog or preditor neoprene day packs are adaquate. They are big enough to carry your water and some "zarms" they do not russle when you'er moving and they not expensive(between R285 and R375) depending on the model. 
The down side if one was to be very critcal would be I find everything seems to bunch up and is difficult to locate. can be a bit annoying when you stop for chow and your sandwiches have merged with your waterbottle and your bannana. They are also seem to change the way you shoot so if you are walk and stalking you tend to want to take it off for the shot witch is more move unnessesary movemet.

I now leave the day pack in the bukkie with extra supplys if I am walking and stalking and use a bum pack(Ridgeline) more compartments made of the same soft materal so no noise to can carry all the bits you need from A bannana to an hex wrench(allen key set) and your rangefinder in separate places which are easily accessable. A pick up and go consept. These run at a little more cash but keep the wieght on your hips, do not restrict your shoulders and leave your back cooler in the hot winters sun. 

Either work it just depend how you are hunting at the time....

hope this helps.....


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes I was looking at the badlands 'monster fanny pack' and thought that it was a good idea. Has Blackhawk ever bought in any badlands Gear.I am realy interested in the "Badlands Superday pack" I need to replace my Karrimore pack that went missing during a recent house move.

Annother thing is that I have a Camelback Mule in Orange and Grey for mountain biking, apparently Orange cannot be seen by antelope so perhaps that would work?

Ryan


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*different stock arrives from time to time...*

I have not had Badlands gear through the shop yet, I will look in to these items on monday for us.

please excuse my spelling and grammer. this sometimes happens when I am in the middle of a sentence (thought) and a customer walks in or the phone rings and I rush to get my reply done.
I don't have a clever computer like Splayed does May be I should get him to "hook me up" Hint Hint....:wink: 

Take care,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

The Badlands range of day & back packs are absolutely great, I have used mine extensively and they have never faltered. Tough as nails and packed with features.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> The Badlands range of day & back packs are absolutely great, I have used mine extensively and they have never faltered. Tough as nails and packed with features.



Hello Ingozi 

What pack do you use in the Badland range? I like the superday pack. Where did you get the pack or did you bring it back from the States.
(The 101 looks awsome doesnt it) 
Thank you 
Ryan


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I use an old R50.00 haver sack. All I carry with me is something to drink, something warm and a small digital camera.
If I'm sitting in a blind, I also take a good book.

The yanks carry everything but the kitchen sink with them into the woods and therefore need a bigger bag.


----------



## JasonB (Nov 25, 2007)

I've got a Badlands pack that I've been using for about a year now and I have no complaints. They're tough, comfortable and they're excellent quality.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

*Hello JB*



JasonB said:


> I've got a Badlands pack that I've been using for about a year now and I have no complaints. They're tough, comfortable and they're excellent quality.


What model is it and how did you get it in SA, thanks for the input.

Ryan


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Bushcat

I got a large Badlands pack (could be the new Monster or Superday) quite a few years ago. One thing that sets it apart is it's comfort and adjustability. There are also countless easy to access pockets that were designed with the bowhunter in mind. I will try take a pic of it soon and email/pm it to you. But I really feel that they are worth the $$, another good pack that a friend of mine uses is the Camel Back (sp?) range.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you very much Ingozi, Spatan is looking at the logistics and price of getting a few packs in to Blackhawk so we will wait and see. 

I think that the Superday pack is the one for me.

Ryan


----------



## JasonB (Nov 25, 2007)

Ryan

I'm not sure which model it is, I had a looked at their website but don't see it on there, must be an older model. My family brought it back for me from SCI last year. I've taken some pics but I'm having a problem attaching them to this reply, if you give me an email address I'll send them through or if any body has an easier way to attach pics to posts or replies then please let me know.

Jason


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm going to SCI next year so it might be a good idea to have a look at one of these Badlands packs? I can fill the thing with arrow shafts!:wink:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello ASG I have had feed back from Badlands and they recomend buying over the Web at Sagecreek outfitters, they have no dealers in SA.

Annother good looking pack is this one;

http://eberlestock.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=E&Product_Code=X1A1

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I really would have liked a Camelbak Striker or Raider. They are small packs with limited storage, but have an integral hydration bladder that holds 2 litres of water. The quality is outstanding!!!

I have a K Way (from Cape Union Mart) daypack that I have put through ten types of hell, and that has lasted without any adverse effects. Also very well made and very comfortable. It has a pocket and all the fittings for a hydration pack, but the bladder is not included.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

i dont have much hunting experience.........but the few times i hunted (walk and stalk) i used one of these.......they are available locally.......

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20712-cat20770&id=0016539517389a&navCount=2&podId=0016539&parentId=cat20770&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=7IS&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20770&hasJS=true

small and compact to get through the bush, 2l bladder, quiet material, enough pockets/storage for half day outings.......

iirc Rick used to stock these.........

http://www.yeoldearcheryshoppe.com/horn-hunter-main-beam-back-pack-p-1313.html


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

What do you all think of this one, Sage creek seems to be about $20 cheeper than Cabellas per pack!

http://www.sagecreekoutfitters.com/...n=PROD&Product_Code=P1027&Category_Code=BDLDS


----------



## tulikiwi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi there All,

just stumbled in on your thread and thought I d add my two cents (2 Rand??? i.m feeling ignonant:embara: )

anyway, i dont like backpacks in the bush because they put weight on your shoulders which impairs my shooting, you also hook up easyly in branches and such. at least in New Zealand you do: never been to SA. there is also the sweat-issue.

so i bought a Stoney Creek bum bag (fanny bag "giggle") and added loops to hold a Pikau. that is basically a flour sack with shoulder loops. i made mine from noiseless fleece material. it.s supposed to take up the meat on your walk-out.
... if that plan comes together, that is :wink:

it has worked a treat so far although i dont know about the water issue: a backpack care sure take a bigger bladder. but that isnt really a problem in NZ.

anyway, gotta be off (work, not hunting, though :sad have a good one and keep shooting straight


Nik


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Nice to have someone agree with me out there...*



tulikiwi said:


> Hi there All,
> 
> just stumbled in on your thread and thought I d add my two cents (2 Rand??? i.m feeling ignonant:embara: )
> 
> ...


Cheers Nik, 

This is my take on the question posed by bushcat and alot of hunters, much better than I agree. To spend "big bucks" on a fancy bag seems unecessary unless one is going to be out in the wilderness for an extended period as the "yanks" sometimes do:wink:. :secret:There are far more important items to be considered in my in my humble opinion.

Its great to hear contributions to topic form NZ. Thanks....

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I have orderd the Badlands Diablo from Sagecreek outfitters, I will keep you posted of my experience, shipping times, actual costs, and hopefuly an impression of the pack when it arrives. Damm I love getting new kit.

Keep well 
Ryan


----------

